# H.hottentotta care sheet



## reganngo (Jan 26, 2008)

guys can u give me a H.Hottentotta caresheet because i currently own a 
3instar      so i neeed a caresheet for it

thank you so much


----------



## Xaranx (Jan 26, 2008)

Savannah type scorpion, so keep it warm, 80-85.  Keep your susbstrate dry, and mist a side of the container every other week.


----------



## reganngo (Jan 26, 2008)

thanks that hellped a lot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## drapion (Jan 26, 2008)

This is the best and only care sheet you will ever need!!!

http://venomlist.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=10986


----------

